# perenolde gilde sucht member!



## Schefta (13. April 2008)

hey
die neue gilde flying-dagger sucht noch member 
eine 10er und 25er stamm ist im aufbau
server perenolde 
bei interesse geht auf folgende seite dort gibt es mehr infos !!
http://www.guildcafe.com/GuildHome.php?guildid=16230


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (13. April 2008)

Ich glaub kaum, dass du hier so viele finden wirst. Versuchs besser mal im Realm Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. April 2008)

und falsches forum...


----------



## moorhuhnxx (13. April 2008)

lieber realm forum mein tipp


----------



## Schefta (13. April 2008)

moorhuhnxx schrieb:


> lieber realm forum mein tipp


realm forum hab ich auch gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (13. April 2008)

Schefta schrieb:


> realm forum hab ich auch gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OMG


----------



## Assari (13. April 2008)

Realm Forum posten und hier auch ins richtige forum...

Pls verschieben


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> Realm Forum posten und hier auch ins richtige forum...
> 
> Pls verschieben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du wurdest von Cyllor gebissen und dir wurden dabei 5.67 kg Fleisch herausgebissen.

Sry, but theres a Rose for ur D34th!

R.I.P - Rest in Peace

schniff

ot: falschet forum ^^


----------



## SeelenGeist (13. April 2008)

Schefta schrieb:


> realm forum hab ich auch gepostet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist sowas nun arm?
Sicherlich möchtest du gerne mehr Member, Aber halte dich zurück!


----------



## Assari (13. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe


Back to Topic:

Warum isses imma noch nich verschoben ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

